# New to GTO and Forum - Tranny Fluid



## goatgirl70 (Aug 15, 2009)

Hi again - sorry am new to this forum thing and my beautiful car! I have a 1970 400 GTO - what type of tranny and engine fluid do you recommend?
Thanks Again


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Depends on the trans. Manual or Auto? What engine fluids? Coolant or oil?


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

GG, Post some pics! Eric


----------



## goatgirl70 (Aug 15, 2009)

*Engine Oils*

K as I stated before I am new to this older car - There is a coolant oil???
I have found where the engine oil goes and the transmission oil but call me stupid do not know about a coolant oil other than the afore mentioned - well and brake fluid. and it is an automatic
Thanks and sorry to sound ignorant - well I guess I am ;-)
Eric Pic posted I think.....in profile anyway ;-(


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Coolant is what's in the radiator. No coolant oil used! I recommend any good Dexron/Mercon transmission fluid, and for engine oil, I recommend a good 10-30 grade or 15-40 grade with additional ZDDP additive, such as ZDDPLUS. I run Shell Rotella or Delo 15/40 diesel spec oil in both my goats due to their higher ZDDP content. Your engine needs ZDDP to live, and it was mostly removed from engine oils in 2006. The only dumb questions here are the ones unasked. Ask away, we're here to help.


----------



## goatgirl70 (Aug 15, 2009)

*Thanks again but last question Geeteeohguy*

The engine oil is down a bit....not sure of last oilchange but the oil looks good. Should I top up or change the oil with the oil you recommended?
I am getting her brakes worked on tomorrow - and next dumb question - it is a small auto shop - will they have this oil or should I go to UAP before the mechanics? First big car show this weekend for me and the girl and I want her running tip top like the fine lady she is...LOL
Thanks again in advance


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I would change the oil anyway since the car will be on the hoist and you are unsure of the oil that's in it. I would bring your own oil in, and let the shop install it. As stated above, you need an oil with ZDDP in it so your engine will survive. I use Shell Rotella T in 15w-40. Not expensive, and has a lot of ZDDP in it. You will need at least 6 quarts with filter, so pick up an extra quart.


----------

